# how long until laryngitis subsides?



## Guest (Apr 14, 2002)

I have been suffering from what I believe to be reflux laryngitis for about three months now. I started taking omeprazole about a month ago, but haven't seen much change.My question is: How long does it typically take before I would start to see results? Should I continue using omeprazole, or try something else at this point? Also, any tips anyone might have about reducing the effects of this very annoying laryngitis would be helpful.


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Sorry to read you've been suffering several months with this condition. I also have had throat problems due to acid reflux except mine is going on 1 year and 6 months. I was on prilosec for 7 weeks, twice a day, and had to get off it because of terrible stomach pains. I wish I had some great advice for you but since I'm still struggling with this condition, I would't be much help. One thing I would mention is takingthe PPI's...prilosec, nexium...I don't believe is a good idea. You may want to experiment with some natural remedy's and hope. Good Luck!!


----------



## relic (Apr 7, 2002)

Is taking Nexium for a good while bad for your stomach? Cuz I see ppl are saying not to stay on Prilosec too long or it will hurt. My stomach still hurts at night and the Nexium really does'nt help.Slippery Elm is good for your larynghitis either in caps or teas. Also, aloe vera gel and echinecea and zinc. Drink plenty of water! I've had a "raspy" voice for years! and it's really susceptible to turning into larynghitis. It depends on how stressed out I get.


----------

